# Does this annoy/ happen to you?



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone else hat it when your pick/plectrum flies out of your hand and into the soundhole of your acoustic? I swear it's happened to me like 3298432 times. A pain to get it back out.

What's your method to get it back out? I usually just shake it out, holding the guitar upside down, so gravity'll do some work for me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

With the soundhole facing you ( flat) wiggle the pick so it's on the label in the middle. Quickly flip the guitar over.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just hope I never drop one in my archtop.:smile:

Actually I got real good at getting picks out of acoustics when I taught guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Not wanting to derail your thread...but I've often wondered what happens to all the picks that are lost.

By my calculations, there should have been enough picks lost by now to cover the land mass of North America.

I think I have personally lost enough to cover Rhode Island.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Haha, yes I hate that too. I also hate when I drop my pick and can't find it. I used to use the Dunlop Tortex .60 which is bright orange, so it was easy to spot, but I'm now using the Dunlop Ultex .60 which is sort of clear beige and it's hard as hell to spot on a carpet


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Y'know, it's weird. I've been playing for over 40 years and can count the number of dropped picks on fingers of 1 hand. Yet, I know lots of good players who drop picks from time to time. 

FYI, I play with Red Bear heavies at about 1.8mm or Wegens at 2.5 mm.

Both picks offer excellent purchase for the fingers. Red-bear have a hand polished finish and the Wegens have a hand-machined set of grooves.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Just drill a small hole in it, and tie a string to it. Then run the string up your sleeve arround your neck and down the other sleeve to a equally weighted item (or another pick). Just like the Idiot mitts we all had when we were kids!!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Y'know, it's weird. I've been playing for over 40 years and can count the number of dropped picks on fingers of 1 hand. Yet, I know lots of good players who drop picks from time to time.
> 
> FYI, I play with Red Bear heavies at about 1.8mm or Wegens at 2.5 mm.


Mike, thats because those two picks are so damn expensive! Nobody can afford to lose them once they pay for them. Same reason that I don't drop and lose my guitars. ! ! :smile:

http://www.redbeartrading.com/cart/...RBFPICKS&sid=n137ko3d9o1n78cyzp6z4861830u9725


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Virtually never, but having said that I've probably jinxed myself. 

Flip it over and shake. But side sound holes are the secret. They're also good for collecting drool and cookie crumbs.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I play fingerstyle, with acrylics, and can honestly say that I have never lost a finger or a nail into the sound hole! kqoct

I keep a few picks around, and those all have a hole drilled in them for extra grip.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Mike, thats because those two picks are so damn expensive! Nobody can afford to lose them once they pay for them. Same reason that I don't drop and lose my guitars. ! ! :smile:
> 
> http://www.redbeartrading.com/cart/...RBFPICKS&sid=n137ko3d9o1n78cyzp6z4861830u9725


LOL hwopv

You are right, I am incredibly cheap. 

Back in the 70s I worked as a salesman (high end audio) and I found that I was always looking for a pen. The cheap bic pens we used were always getting legs and walking off. So I bought a Mont Blanc (a lot of money for me) and I always knew where it was. If I handed it to a customer to sign the invoice, I ALWAYS asked for it back. It was in my shirt pocket till I left the industry 20 years later. I still have it today. I still use it. I am also using the same picks I took out of their packages a couple of years ago.

Heck, I still have my first car that I bought in 1970. (a 1960 MGA) It has never fallen into the soundhole of my guitar.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> LOL hwopv
> 
> You are right, I am incredibly cheap.
> 
> ...


i have a couple damaged fingers on my picking hand- they dont grip very well, and as one of them is necessary for holding a pick, i lose them constantly- they fly everywhere.
so bieng cheap as well, for years i used pennies. lotsa them around. 
never once considered the cost of the strings i was chewing up.
cuz not only am i cheap, im also stupid.:smile:


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a can opener...the handheld battery powered automatic ones that you just set on top of the guitar and push the button. It does a very nice clean job of opening the cavity...and presto...your pick!
Funny, a good friend of mine has this very disease ...he constantly loses his pic all over the place...drives me nuts. Maybe you should try a wider pick..might sit in your hand better.


----------

